
Reconstructing the First Recorded Sounds - MaysonL
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/10/the-man-who-decodes-the-first-sounds-ever-recorded/64101/
======
th0ma5
weird thing the last video links to some kind of meeting about kids and
marketing and food and i dunno all kinds of weird things

